# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  24-Feb-2010: BlackBerry standalone code calculation etc.

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box "Calculator" v1.01 released * .BlackBerry standalone code calculation released
MEP reader software: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
.Huawei-G6620 code calculation released
.Huawei-G6608 code calculation released
.Huawei-G20 code calculation released
.new smart-card types supported
.user interface changes    *Infinity-Box 8 (eight) years (2005 - 2012) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

